# Pumpkin Shaped Invitations



## SleepyHollowPumpkins (Jun 23, 2008)

I have uploaded a new template for download to my site that you can use to print and assemble your own Pumpkin Shaped Invites for your next Halloween or Fall party.

Download it here:
http://www.sleepyhollowpumpkins.com/SleepyHollowPumpkinInvitations.pdf

Thanks!


----------



## SleepyHollowPumpkins (Jun 23, 2008)

Here is a picture so that you don't have to open the link unless you want to download the file...









Thanks!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

heh. Pretty slick.


----------



## SleepyHollowPumpkins (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks! I used them for a party a few years ago and people really liked them so I thought I would create a template version to share.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Very cool!! Thanks for the link!!


----------

